
I Recovered from Covid-19. But I Can’t Donate My Plasma Because I’m Gay - tonyztan
https://www.motherjones.com/politics/2020/04/covid-19-recovery-plasma-coronavirus-gay-blood-donation/
======
longcommonname
For public health and public trust of the blood supply there's a 12 month
deferral to donate after a male has sex with another male.

After you come in contact with a covid infected individual, for public health
there's a 14 day quarantine.

No testing is perfect, false negatives could lead to disease transmission.

~~~
Broken_Hippo
Sure, that's the regulation. And sure, no test is perfect. But if I, a female,
have sex with a bisexual male who has had sex with other men recently, I can
give blood. I, being female, can have 'risky' sexual behavior, including
things like anal sex on one-night stands, and give blood - yet a gay male in a
stable relationship with one person cannot.

Not to mention that the reason for this stems from AIDS in the 80's - and the
outlook for catching HIV is lower than it has ever been. And I'll point out
that being gay does not prevent one from donating in other countries.

This restriction is nothing but ill-informed policy and discrimination.

~~~
longcommonname
This is incorrect, we would ask "have you had sex with a man who has had sex
with another man in the last 12 months". This got around the case you dealt
with.

------
longcommonname
This is incorrect, we would ask "have you had sex with a man who has had sex
with another man in the last 12 months". This got around the case you dealt
with.

